# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Paar kleine bruine /zwarte vlekjes op lichaam

## _DAVE_

Hoi,

Ik heb 3 vlekjes op men lichaam zo'n 4mm breed ofzo.
Het is bruin, maar in het midden zwart streepje.
Moet ik mij daar zorgen om maken? Of moet ik het in oog houden als het groter wordt?

Mvg

----------


## Agnes574

ik zou het zoiezo int oog houden en als er iets verandert(vergroten,pijn,jeuken)zou ik zeker 's naar de dokter gaan....of onthoud gewoon,dat als je eens voor iets anders naar de dokter moet,dit zeker vermeld en laat zien!! Verder kan ik je helaas niet helpen;heb geen flauw idee wat het kan zijn,hopelijk krijg je nog meer reacties die je beter kunnen helpen!
Sterkte,grtjs Ag

----------


## ronedith

Ikzelf heb ook bruine en zwarte vlekken op lichaam in bijzonder rug.Na regelmatig onderzoek bij dokter zijn het ouderdomsvlekken.Misschien is dit wel juist,vroeger had ik dit niet.Soms laat ik er wel een wegvriezen,doch het komt terug.Verder kan de dokter ook geen raad geven hoe er van af te komen????En bij een huidspecialist,schrik er van want ge komt op een draaimolen te zitten met de brieventas open.

----------

